# The hentai gods favor me!



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

I woke up this morning and as I squinted at my cat who likes to sleep on my face she looked sort of like a cat girl.  It is a sign that I am in favor with the hentai gods, which they will send me a mail order anime babe to have "fun"(COUGHGUESSWHATKINDOFFUNCOUGHMULTIPLAYERWIISPORTSISYOURHINTCOUGH) 
with in a few weeks.  I'll post pix when she arrives.  And a vid too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bet you wish the hentai gods loved you, don't you?


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 16, 2007)

She sat on your face huh...


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 16, 2007)

me confused


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

Basically all kinds of good hentai related stuff will happen to me because I worship the hentai gods every night, and they have decided to reward my faith in them.
Like today I found a nice new site with every hentai movieever released available for free direct download.
And good none hentai related stuff (me getting a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may happen too.)


----------



## Westside (Mar 16, 2007)

At least you're not into mature women like my roomate, or guys, like my friends in the Navy.  The soldiers on my base warned me to bring a roll of duck tape for myself when boarding anywhere with sailors, they said it will protect my bottem...


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 16, 2007)

The Hentai Gods may favor you, but the Cat Gods sure don't favor your cat.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 16, 2007)

**mandatory cat picture**










EDIT: hah yeah, it was easier.. but now back online, personal hosting


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

Forgot to mention, but the girl I like at school has been kind to me recently too, ever since I started eating small animals(like squirrels) alive as sacrifices to the hentai gods!

Try it, maybe they will favor you too, and get some girls into your division so you don't have to worry about sodomy anymore westside! Or they may make your roomate quit his fetish in favor of girls your age!
The gods can do anything for you!

Anyway, goodnight.
I'll post pix of me eating a live squirrel tomorrow.


EDIT:  NINTENDOFREAK!!!  U R A THEIF!!





^Me eating squirrel to appease hentai gods, all blood was censored out.   And yes it is my desktop, and yes, it is sexually arousing for some of my friends, god knows why.


----------



## Wanque (Mar 16, 2007)

Clinically fascinating.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 16, 2007)

you need a women...or a man.


----------



## Westside (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> you need a women...or a man.


----------



## Lurick (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> I woke up this morning and as I squinted at my cat who likes to sleep on my face she looked sort of like a cat girl.


Please don't molest the cat.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

too late... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uhoh... >_>


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 16, 2007)

Let that horniness bottle up inside of you and use it for something productive: lifting weights works very well with horniness. Then when you are big and strong use the bottled up perversion to find a hot chick and let it explode. 

I'm scared....


----------



## Orc (Mar 16, 2007)

_"Suddenly, I woke up with pussy on my face."_


----------



## Qpido (Mar 16, 2007)

You need to get laid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I'm sure this will turn around soon and these fortunate events, will turn into unfortunate events 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
You will meet your wife - ON THE INTERNET. She will be nice on MSN, but a bitch in the real world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
SHOCK, you should worship regular porn gods!

Q~


----------



## Dis (Mar 16, 2007)

He needs to get a life...


----------



## Orc (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Dis @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> He needs to get a life...
> 
> 
> Or how about "_unlife_"... after that he can just sit around wearing a black trenchcoat and jerk off to Goth girls on MySpace.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

The hentai gods visited me while I slept.




This chick told me that I was the chosen one who will save hentai from all it's porn loving haters, and I accepted the task,  will lead my people to Hentopia, a land where we can jerk off in peace with no fear of persecution.


----------



## Westside (Mar 16, 2007)

You know what you need?  A trip to the strip club.  Our Sergeants in the Army takes us the strip club as a monthly military field-trip to keep us straight.  He asks for a military discount after he is there.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> You know what you need?Â A trip to the strip club.Â Our Sergeants in the Army takes us the strip club as a monthly military field-trip to keep us straight.Â He asks for a military discount after he is there.



Thats love man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"keep us straight..."


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> you need a women...or a man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are all three correct.  I mean *god damn*, shadowboy.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> This chick told me that I was the chosen one who will save hentai from all it's porn loving haters, and I accepted the task,Â will lead my people to Hentopia, a land where we can jerk off in peace with no fear of persecution.


Don't trust them. They are just lulling you into a false sense of security, and when you least expect it, a gigantic tentacle monster will rape you.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 16, 2007)

shadowboy you poor poor man you dont know the greatness of REAL women


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> You know what you need?Â A trip to the strip club.Â Our Sergeants in the Army takes us the strip club as a monthly military field-trip to keep us straight.Â He asks for a military discount after he is there.


Lucky of-age people!
It sucks being 15, I can't look at hentai or porn or go to strip clubs :'(

Ah well, I could sneak in using my ninja skills!

Anyway, me and seven other people (4 girls and 3 other guys) began our trip to the holy land today, I luckly have satillite intranet, so I'll keep you updated.   And veho, thats what the 4 girls with our group are for, we can use them as bait to escape from monsters...  well, except the one I like, she will be my bride and wii will populate this land in my image!


----------



## killuncle (Mar 16, 2007)

I gotta ask: Are you on drugs boy?





BTW you can do all that when you´re 15...I did!


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(killuncle @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> I gotta ask: Are you on drugs boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in the USA.   Last time I tried a bouncer nearly kicked my ass, I had to run 15 blcks before he stopped chasing me.



As for the journey:  1 tentacle monster attacked us, we left the fat chick with it, continuing to holy land.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 16, 2007)

I have made this trip and lived to tell the tale Shadowboy...unfortunately it was not a good experience for me which is why I rarely speak of my journey...but I can tell you this...and read these words wisely.....BEWARE OF THE HUGE FLYING PENISES if you get past that.... be wary of the demon dudes...who have even bigger penises.... yea...


----------



## Orc (Mar 16, 2007)

_Hentai, pfft.
Porn, pfft.
I just stand in front of a mirror
and touch myself..._​


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 16, 2007)

Naughty boys, you'll go blind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OUCH! (dammit, ran into that door frame again!)


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> I have made this trip and lived to tell the tale Shadowboy...unfortunately it was not a good experience for me which is why I rarely speak of my journey...but I can tell you this...and read these words wisely.....BEWARE OF THE HUGE FLYING PENISES if you get past that.... be wary of the demon dudes...who have even bigger penises.... yea...


NO U DIDNT NO U DIDNT!!

THE HENTAI GODZ TALK 2 ONLY ME I AM CHOSEN 1 NOT U I M DA CHOSEN 1!!!


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2007)

... What in the FUCK happened to this place?
I leave here for 6 months, and come back. What do I find upon my arrival? An infestation.

*Spits*
Kids these days.

Happy trails.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah! You snotty nosed kids get the hell off my lawn!

..and happy 666th post to Legend!

Whar's muh possum at?


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2007)

lol thanks mthrnite.

Your possum's in the mail... Though I'm not sure if it's "playing possum", or if it's dead.
...
Just take a whiff when it arrives. You'll find out... I hope.
Though it could be one of those... Smelly possums... 

Happy trails.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, alright... I ain't eat no possum in months!


----------



## mackster (Mar 17, 2007)

a hentai cat with a jillion tentacles?


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> ... What in the FUCK happened to this place?
> I leave here for 6 months, and come back. What do I find upon my arrival? An infestation.
> 
> *Spits*
> ...


O: 
NOOOO!!!  HE SAYS HAPPY TRAILS AT THE END OF EVERY POST!!  THAT IS THE 1 PHRASE CAPABLE OF DESTROYING THE HENTAI GODS AND ENDING MY EXODEUS!
If you say that 1 more time the gods will die, so please don't.  :<

And no, mackster, my cat only has 15 tentacles, not a jillion.


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 17, 2007)

this thread made me lol


----------



## Costello (Mar 17, 2007)

send me kaolla su hentai please kthx


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy trails.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 17, 2007)

is wrong with you.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> send me kaolla su hentai please kthx



Serious?  Or is this all a plot to ban me for sharing hentai links? DUNDUNDUN!!
*Teh drama*

And dirtie, you ruined my dream :<  We made it to the holy land... but...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You destroyed it and killed the gods.  Hate joo.  Nao gimme some monies so I can get to teh premium hentai sites.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 17, 2007)

i say we all pitch in for shadowboy to get laid.
BTW does anyone else think after reading this thread that his name is puregenius?
If everyone pitches in like 5 cents we could get him at least a dog, so the cat will not suffer anymore.
Whose in?
*insert sad image of cat (looks like a fresh rape victim)*


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm down. I'll donate $50, just so I don't have to deal with this anymore, lol.

Seriously though, the whole talking in leet made me laugh... Funny kid. Whatever happened to the good ol' days where you would end up sneaking your dad's playboys or watching late-night TV or something?
Times change.
Soon enough, the children will all be brainwashed by the adult industry... We must unite to stop them!!!

Happy trails. (MWUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAH!!!)


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> i say we all pitch in for shadowboy to get laid.


I say we don't, that poor poor girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or at least make it an inflatable one.
No offence Shadowboy but I hope to hell you're joking, otherwise you really, really, really need a life. There's more to the world than poorly drawn cartoon smut.


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> There's more to the world than poorly drawn cartoon smut.


Yes! _Well drawn_ cartoon smut


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> Or at least make it an inflatable one.







Quoted for truth


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> I'm down. I'll donate $50, just so I don't have to deal with this anymore, lol.
> 
> Seriously though, the whole talking in leet made me laugh... Funny kid. Whatever happened to the good ol' days where you would end up sneaking your dad's playboys or watching late-night TV or something?
> Times change.
> ...



GIMME TEH MONIES!!!
GIMME!!
I can buy a Wii modchip with it!!

Oh, and it turns out happy trails only sealed the gods, not destroyed them.  Some of my nerd cronies are currently fighting a huge tentacle monster, then wii shall attempt to free them!

And btw, my parents are divorced, and we don't get tv, so I can't do anything not online to get my fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And... 
1.  I already have 2 dogs.
2. As psyfira said, there is more to life...  like video games.  I balance them in too.  (Hentai games to be precise.)


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> I'm down. I'll donate $50, just so I don't have to deal with this anymore, lol.
> 
> Seriously though, the whole talking in leet made me laugh... Funny kid. Whatever happened to the good ol' days where you would end up sneaking your dad's playboys or watching late-night TV or something?
> Times change.
> ...



im 15, and my dad doesint have playboys...

so im stuck watching the girls gone wild infomericials on comedy central at 2:00 AM...
*sigh*


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There's more to the world than poorly drawn cartoon smut.
> > Yes! _Well drawn_ cartoon smut


rofl


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 17, 2007)

-Religion of hentaism is founded.  Going on quest to restore hentai gods and find holy land.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> im 15, and my dad doesint have playboys...
> 
> so im stuck watching the girls gone wild infomericials on comedy central at 2:00 AM...
> *sigh*


LUL, your girls have stars on their boobies! My bootlegged cable... it has everything!


----------



## Emu (Mar 17, 2007)

Um hentaism is a actual religion, i'm a common at #Doujin-World on Rizon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hentaipalm

And where's this site you found free videos on? PM me.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Emu @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> Um hentaism is a actual religion, i'm a common at #Doujin-World on Rizon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hentaipalm
> 
> And where's this site you found free videos on? PM me.


This is different.  My hentaism is the TRUE RELIGION, as I am the CHOSEN ONE!!

Anyway, we have found the first *hentai core* 3 more and we can unseal the gods and live forever in Hentopia.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> Anyway, we have found the first *hentai core* 3 more and we can unseal the gods and live forever in Hentopia.


Umm... *HUH?!*


----------



## Bowser128 (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Legend @ Mar 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm down. I'll donate $50, just so I don't have to deal with this anymore, lol.
> ...



Have you ever heard of the internet?


----------



## strummer12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just wondering how old you guys are who like hentai twat?  Can't be more than 12, me thinks.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 18, 2007)

I am a 4chan level hentai horder.... hell I even scanslate some hentai manga....


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 17 2007, 11:55 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hentai cores are magic energy crystals.  When gathers and mixed with an unknown white fluid they free the gods.


----------



## Qpido (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd be happy to donate some money to Shadowboy's getting laid, hell I'll even pitch in my own mother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Q~


----------



## Qpido (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> Just wondering how old you guys are who like hentai twat?Â Can't be more than 12, me thinks.



Says the Strummer (12).

Q~


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> I'd be happy to donate some money to Shadowboy's getting laid, hell I'll even pitch in my own mother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:  Send me the money via paypal!  Gimme your emails and I'll send you a money request thru the paypal server!
Hentaicore 2 found, we lost 7 men to the huge flying phalluses.


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 17 2007, 03:31 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mother fucker


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Mar 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Legend @ Mar 16 2007 said:
> ...



my room doesint have a computer in it... so how do i get the internet at 2:00 AM?
(besides xbox linux, which fails misreably btw) i have no internet acess for pr0n when i wants it.

...meh...


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 18, 2007)

put it on your ds. then go into the moonshel files and make heaps of folders and then hide it in one.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

We did it!
We figured out the secret to the white liquid, and after recovering the last 2 hentai cores from the flying male and female body parts (we made them attack eachother and they were destroyed!) the gods have been revived!  Onward to hentopia!


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 18, 2007)

*...*


----------



## Orc (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> We figured out the secret to the white liquid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> We did it!
> We figured out the secret to the white liquid, and after recovering the last 2 hentai cores from the flying male and female body parts (we made them attack eachother and they were destroyed!) the gods have been revived!Â Onward to hentopia!



We need to have the option to block forum members.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> I'd be happy to donate some money to Shadowboy's getting laid, hell I'll even pitch in my own mother
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your mother done wrong?

- Sam


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 18, 2007)

Is that all you ever think about?


----------



## Orc (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 19 2007 said:


> Is that all you ever think about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 18, 2007)

You're all ignoring the hamsters


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 18, 2007)

It's okay, we can take solace in the fact that he'll look back on this in 3 years and _*cringe*_


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 18, 2007)

Wonder if Shadowboy will ever reveal this childhood secret to his future wifey?

My 2 scents: There comes a time in life in which a Shadowboy must become a Shadowman.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 18 2007, 07:27 PM)]Wonder if Shadowboy will ever reveal this childhood secret to his future *husband*?


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> put it on your ds. then go into the moonshel files and make heaps of folders and then hide it in one.



LOL,
E:\DSOrganize\Day Planner\Decrypt Key\3\4\4\Whoop

I think it's wrong to be mean to Shadow, we all have secrets, but some like to talk about them more than others.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

WHAT?!!
After reaching hentopia shadowboy has began evolving!
DUNDUNDUNDUNDUN!!
SHADOWBOY HAS EVOLVED INTO SHADOWMAN!!!
AND NOW HE HAS ALL THE HENTAI IN THE WORLD!!
THE GREAT QUEST IS OVER!!


----------



## Bowser128 (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> DUNDUNDUNDUNDUN!!
> THE GREAT QUEST IS OVER!!



Who bets that's what he'll say the moment he loses his virginity?
Imagine the girl: "What the fuck was that?" 
Shadowboy: "Oh, it's from Zelda... wanna go again?"


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 18, 2007)

Who's Zelda? Are you cheating on me?! I HATE YOU!


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 18, 2007)

Girl - "You just had sex with me? When did that happen"?
JK don't cry.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> Like today I found a nice new site with every hentai movieever released available for free direct download.
> And good none hentai related stuff (me getting a girlfriend
> 
> 
> ...


That is truely heaven... wait.. ecchi or hentai?  I favor ecchi more because at the end of hentai's someone goes crazy and starts killing people and go all psycho and scary and kill themselves. Only watched bible black, night shift nurses, and campus.

IF THATS TRUE, I WILL NEVER TORRENT AGAIN!

I hail the hentai gods every night, sometimes several times a day by glorifying my LCD with 30fps of hentai goodness... then i ROFL and hide. xD

PM me with the site plz, if its not "against gbatemp rules." I want to hail the hentai gods, even when my internet is down. I have resurrected over 25GB of the hentai god's true self, which according to some sites seems to be in the TB! if you count what i've archived to DVD disc, then i am close to restoring them! Returning their souls is another thing, but when you're talking about hentai, souls just get in the way and lead to kicking/screaming/bondage *cough* what?


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> The hentai gods visited me while I slept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you have good taste. I'm 15 also so i know how you are. But i've been doing this for 5 years (since 5th grade) so i've seen almost everything yahoo image and video searches have to offer.

and as for going to strip clubs: its easy. If you're about 6 foot tall, and haven't shaved in a week, and have alot of chest hair, wear slightly beaten&dirty checkered clothes, they'll think you're an addict (or whatever) and let you in. I've gone several times. Never checked my ID. I live in the US BTW like you, and i haven't been caught. (hell, i've never been caught for any of the sht i do)


----------



## reilina (Mar 20, 2007)

shadowboy PM me the website, for this is a must to those who serve the hentai gods




ALL HAIL TO THE HENTAI GODS 






must...complete...hentai collections.....


----------



## karamu (Mar 20, 2007)

some young people today are screwed up.  well i guess it is better you are getting off over drawings than going out and getting some young girl pregnant.  reproduction is something you certainlly shouldn't do, so please stick to pleasuring your cat and watching drawings bounce up and down on your computer.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 20, 2007)

no.. its because of hentai videos that there's teen pregnacy. If you've ever WATCHED one, you'd know that the girl always gets raped. DERR. >: ( don't talk about that which you have no knowledge of.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> no.. its because of hentai videos that there's teen pregnacy. If you've ever WATCHED one, you'd know that the girl always gets raped.


But in hentai, the girl gets raped by a tentacled monster from outer space, or from dimension X, or from the Black Lagoon, or some other natural source of tentacled monsters with a human fetish. And none of those, um, _encounters_ results in pregnancy. 

Or were you thinking of _ero_ anime there? 

Don't talk about that which you have no knowledge of.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> SHADOWBOY HAS EVOLVED INTO SHADOWMAN!!!


*pfft* You wish...


----------



## killuncle (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > SHADOWBOY HAS EVOLVED INTO SHADOWMAN!!!
> > *pfft* You wish...


----------



## Killermech (Mar 21, 2007)

I've found the perfect girlfriend for you, she seems to worship the (cat?)Hentai goddess as well!






Drop me a mail if you two hook up, i'd love to come over to your wedding


----------



## OSW (Mar 21, 2007)

EDIT : WHY ARE THE QUOTES BROKEN!



shadowboy said:


> well, except the one I like, she will be my bride and wii will populate this land in my image!



WII LOL



Costello said:


> send me kaolla su hentai please kthx



Haha! costello is corrupt too!



modshroom128 said:


> veho said:
> 
> 
> > Psyfira said:
> ...



Second that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Orc said:


> shadowboy said:
> 
> 
> > We figured out the secret to the white liquid
> ...



Oh My!



mthrnite said:


> Is that all you ever think about?



I saw that coming!



			
				[M­ said:
			
		

> artin,Mar 19 2007, 06:27 AM]
> Wonder if Shadowboy will ever reveal this childhood secret to his future wifey?
> 
> My 2 scents: There comes a time in life in which a Shadowboy must become a Shadowman.








 absolutely hilarious



arctic_flame said:


> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> > artin,Mar 18 2007, 07:27 PM]Wonder if Shadowboy will ever reveal this childhood secret to his future *husband*?










skullstatue said:


> The Last Spartan said:
> 
> 
> > put it on your ds. then go into the moonshel files and make heaps of folders and then hide it in one.
> ...



You are a smart one. Perhaps you are the next chosen one?



Bowser128 said:


> shadowboy said:
> 
> 
> > DUNDUNDUNDUNDUN!!
> ...





Caoimhin said:


> Who's Zelda? Are you cheating on me?! I HATE YOU!



Holy cow! When i lose my virginity i swear i'll say that and report it here!



Killermech said:


> I've found the perfect girlfriend for you, she seems to worship the (cat?)Hentai goddess as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i've even seen that pic before too!

JEEZ! sorry for all the quoting but i just had to summarise all the funniest shit in this topic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : WHY ARE THE QUOTES BROKEN!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> EDIT : WHY ARE THE QUOTES BROKEN!
> 
> **insert the life and times of Mr. Quoty McQuotequote**
> 
> EDIT : WHY ARE THE QUOTES BROKEN!



Because you quoted past the limit. Edit your post and hack off everything below
" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absolutely hilarious"
and insert it into another post and things should right themselves.

Freeow! Dassa lotta quotes!


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 22, 2007)

T.T HOW DID YOU DO SO MANY QUOTES?
anyway... yeah. the hentai world is huge. There's only so much we can talk about IRL where we dont get in trouble. xD

Shadowboy... still waiting for tht PM there.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 22, 2007)

Hairy chicken!!


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 22, 2007)

*vomits at the thought of a hairy chicken*
seriously.


----------



## karamu (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> no.. its because of hentai videos that there's teen pregnacy. If you've ever WATCHED one, you'd know that the girl always gets raped. DERR. >: ( don't talk about that which you have no knowledge of.


Well for starters i have little belief that teen pregnancy is because of hentai videos.  they are mostly popular among people who aren't getting any action in the first place, although married men here in japan like them also (but they probably aren't getting any either, haha).  im well aware of what causes teen pregnany as i have friends who have gone through that, including someone very close to me.  it has absolutely nothing to do with hentai videos. that is such an uneducated conclusion to make.  i've done research papers for my degree on teen pregnancy so don't tell me what i have no knowledge of when you know nothing about me.  also if you knew much about the japanese adult video market you would know that many videos are rape themed, i mean with real people but acted out.  hell here in japan they have huge video stores filled with porn, posters on the front window in the middle of the main street of a smallish town.  there is one not far from my place and people call my town countryside.
do you even know what the word hentai or ecchi mean in japanese?
if you like animated sex, fine, you have a strange fetish, but getting THIS excited (as shadow) about any form of adult videos at all is a sad sad thing.


----------



## Westside (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(karamu @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > no.. its because of hentai videos that there's teen pregnacy. If you've ever WATCHED one, you'd know that the girl always gets raped. DERR. >: ( don't talk about that which you have no knowledge of.
> ...


I do!
They mean, dirty/suggestive and pervert!
But if the Japanese man has spoken and said that Hentai is wrong, IT IS WRONG!


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 22, 2007)

So wheres the loli?


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

what did u do to that cat--hentai isnt that bad but some stuff is plain sick like bible black and night shift nurses, and that lolicon sh-t


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 23, 2007)

Lol it was a joke lolicon is like drawn kiddy porn.


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

i know what it is... shadowboy how can u not watch porn at 15. if i can do it at 14 u can do it at 15. if u  cant go to premiums watch da samples XD o_0


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Swordmyth @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> Lol it was a joke lolicon is like drawn kiddy porn.








Pedobear approves!!!


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

use your wiis webbrowser XD


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 23, 2007)

haha hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









but seriously... yeah like that jap dude said, hentai has nothing to do with any of the child molesting.


----------



## ozzyzak (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> haha hilariousÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did someone really think that or were they just joking.  I hope they were joking...


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

that would be friggin odd if it was real


----------



## Lufagathrath (Mar 23, 2007)

At first i thought this tread was a joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Around page 2 i thought its was just shadow acting creepy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . know after reading this whole thread my feelings towards shadow can only be described with action , not words .

* whips out lobotomizer 5000 *


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

this thread was definatly creepy


----------



## Lufagathrath (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(DRACO @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> this thread was definatly creepy



was creepy ? . This thread is creepy and nothing will rob it of that feeling


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 25, 2007)

somebody else besides me doesn't know how to spell definately right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... just checked: it's spelt "definitely''! I LEARNED SOMETHING MOMMY!


----------



## DRACO (Mar 25, 2007)

is and allways will be creepy


----------



## nileyg (Dec 3, 2007)

and it is still creepy


----------



## robi (Dec 3, 2007)

www.4chan.org IMO


In other news, if you found the girl of your dreams, then found out she was a futa, would you do it?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> Let that horniness bottle up inside of you and use it for something productive: lifting weights works very well with horniness. Then when you are big and strong use the bottled up perversion to find a hot chick and let it explode.
> 
> I'm scared....



Actual LOL...


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 3, 2007)

I posted here a while ago....
IMO: Steve Jobs > Bill Gates > God > Ed Sullivan > The Hentai Gods > Lara Croft > He-Man


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> I posted here a while ago....
> IMO: Steve Jobs > Bill Gates > God > Ed Sullivan > The Hentai Gods > Lara Croft > He-Man



Seconded.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 3, 2007)

KITTEN HUFFING  FOR THE WIN


----------

